
A surprising number of Americans think chocolate milk comes from brown cows - malloci
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/06/15/seven-percent-of-americans-think-chocolate-milk-comes-from-brown-cows-and-thats-not-even-the-scary-part/?utm_term=.a3ff091d3ce3
======
BadCookie
I'm skeptical of the 7% number. I can easily imagine 7% of survey respondents
choosing the "brown cow" answer because they thought it was funny. It was just
an online survey, after all. The other claims about pickles and french fries
are easier to believe.

------
subculture
A surprising number of Americans think that cows just produce milk all the
time and 'need' to be milked. As opposed to them being, well, mammals, who
only lactate after pregnancy and are thus regularly inseminated in rape racks
(industry term) to keep them lactating until they're no longer useful then
killed.

A surprising number of Americans think baby cows get some of that milk from
their moms. As opposed to baby males being killed soon after birth as veal and
baby females raised on hormone cocktails to continue the cycle of forced labor
and death of their mothers.

------
rukittenme
For those wondering, the number is 7%. I doubt that many people actually
believe what the story implies. Depending on the phrasing of the question, I
think you could easily move that number higher or lower.

------
Animats
I wonder about that. Stores sell powder for making regular milk into chocolate
milk. But maybe some people haven't noticed that.

But then, Americans will buy the Coca-Cola Company's "Dasani", which is tap
water with some minerals added for flavoring. That product was laughed out of
the UK.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
People will buy bottled water (300 times the price of tattoo water in France)
while there is perfectly good water in taps (again, in France (where water is
a "food", so it follows very strict regulations - and in average (you may have
places where the taste of water is not extraordinary, but it will be safe))

------
froogle
7% is basically the Lizardmen's Constant [1]; wouldn't buy into this as
Americans being stupid.

[1] [http://slatestarcodex.com/2013/04/12/noisy-poll-results-
and-...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2013/04/12/noisy-poll-results-and-
reptilian-muslim-climatologists-from-mars/)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
That's a very insightful article, and I look forward to using "the Lizardman's
Constant" in conversation.

------
King-Aaron
Oh America, don't ever change

~~~
taytus
United States of America. Not the whole 3 continents.

~~~
jrodthree24
What 3 continents?

~~~
DrScump
North, South, and _In_.

